# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  A bust

## andynap

Couple inches and no big deal. The weather frauds scared everyone to death but the supermarkets made out like crazy. How do they keep their jobs?

----------


## MIke R

Cape is really getting hammered ....hearing of a few gusts to 100 mph  and sustained just below hurricane force 

a steady snow here but certainly nothing out of the ordinary

we need to put a stop to all this  media hype on weather

----------


## andynap

The city is shut down, offices closed, schools closed. Billion of dollars lost. I flew into work today with no traffic an hour late because I relied on the forecast and didn't set my alarm.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

On the weather we could do better with a Ouija board...

----------


## amyb

Forecasting is not news. Weather events that have actually occurred are news. Really makes me angry how much air time is given to weather predictions. Want to know the weather, look out of a window.

----------


## MIke R

Yesterday was over the top even for  them .......if I heard  "catastrophic "or "historic" one more time I was going to puke.....

we ll end  up  with  about a foot up here and we can do a foot in our sleep......

the kids will all have a nice day at the mall or on the slopes......

----------


## KevinS

We've got 18" and building.  It's blowing around, drifting, and visibility is horrible.  People truly shouldn't be on the roads if they can possibly avoid it.  There is a driving ban still in effect, and there should be.

----------


## JEK

The Onion

*NYC Mayor: ‘Reconcile Yourselves With Your God, For All Will Perish In The Tempest’**NEWS IN BRIEF • Weather • News • ISSUE 51•04 • Jan 26, 2015*

61.8K3.7K259


NEW YORK—As a major winter storm continued its advance toward New York City, Mayor Bill de Blasio advised residents Monday to make peace with whatever higher power they call God, for all shall meet their death in the coming tempest. “The furious hoarfrost bearing down upon us knows neither mercy nor reason, and all within the five boroughs will perish, cowering in their brittle dwellings,” said de Blasio, adding that none would find succor from the gale save those favored by providence to pass quietly in their sleep. “This shall be a tempest the likes of which has never been glimpsed by man or beast. Clutch your babes close to your breast and take small comfort in knowing that they will howl for but a few hours before death becalms them forever.” De Blasio added that, barring an unexpected intensification in the storm, normal subway and bus service would resume Wednesday.

----------


## JEK

However there were some significant snowfalls, but more to the East


Worcester, Mass. — 25 inches
Mattituck, N.Y. — 24.8 inches
Islip Airport, N.Y. — 20.9 inches
Killingly, Conn. — 20 inches
North Chelsmford, Mass. — 20 inches
Clinton, Mass. — 20.5 inches

----------


## MIke R

> We've got 18" and building.  It's blowing around, drifting, and visibility is horrible.  People truly shouldn't be on the roads if they can possibly avoid it.  There is a driving ban still in effect, and there should be.




You  guys and  the Cape are the jackpot winners here....still reading some ugly posts on FB from the Cape....

woke up with  an awful chest cold so only having to go out and  blow snow once is fine  with  me

----------


## Reed

> You  guys and  the Cape are the jackpot winners here....still reading some ugly posts on FB from the Cape....
> 
> woke up with  an awful chest cold so only having to go out and  blow snow once is fine  with  me




Almost no power on Nantucket.  1 Foot of snow and gusting 75.  Flooding and erosion.  KR

----------


## MIke R

> Almost no power on Nantucket.  1 Foot of snow and gusting 75.  Flooding and erosion.  KR




And unlike 
Gustavia....no boats on the bottom.....

Hope my boat stilts hold up......

----------


## julianne

The sun is now shining here. Lovely to see it against the sparkling white of the snow. We had about 8 inches. Lots of drifts because the snow is powdery. Since CT had a strict travel ban overnight, local plow drivers are only now getting out to clear driveways. I think many in the media are sad that the "storm of the century" didn't occur in the NYC area. I am most grateful. Hope RI, MA and points north and east don't have a bad time.

A few of the weather forecasters had the good sense to say "we blew it" but most are making excuses like crazy. I don't understand how the same people who cannot nail down a forecast 24 hours in advance can speak with solemn authority about the weather 24 years from now!

Glad you got a foot anyway, Mike. They say (if one can believe them!) that there will be an active storm pattern over the next few weeks. So you may luck out and get more.

----------


## Suzanne

Well, we really "dodged" the bullet this year!  Normally we would not arrive until next Friday, but our villa change necessitated coming last Sunday, and even with very tight connections from Boston in Miami, we made it to St Martin on time and arrived in 
St Barths early! Our front walk back home is sporting over two feet of snow and it's still falling!
Noel

----------


## MIke R

> A few of the weather forecasters had the good sense to say "we blew it" but most are making excuses like crazy. I don't understand how the same people who cannot nail down a forecast 24 hours in advance can speak with solemn authority about the weather 24 years from now!
> 
> Glad you got a foot anyway, Mike. They say (if one can believe them!) that there will be an active storm pattern over the next few weeks. So you may luck out and get more.




Yeah it's still coming down at a decent clip.......we re going to be ok from this 

weather forecasting is a joke......what other profession can you be so wrong so often and not be held accountable ?

----------


## KevinS

We're at 26" and climbing.  By the time that we're done, the total accumulation will be right in line with predictions.  The snowfall has lightened, and the winds have died down a bit, so things are getting better.  

In MA there is a list of exemptions to the travel ban, one of which is what made it legal for me to drive this morning.  "Private sector snow removal equipment" was also on the list, so driveways and lots are well on their way to at least an initial cleanup.

----------


## Rosemary

The Providence, former flagship of RI blew over at Newport Shipyard.  What a shame.

----------


## MIke R

> The Providence, former flagship of RI blew over at Newport Shipyard.  What a shame.




Yeah I read that.....Lot of damage too....

thats is my biggest worry with my boat especially this year because I went out early so I got first row facing the northeast snd not huddled in the safety of the middle of the pack like the year before

----------


## Peter NJ

Rosemary how did you do at home did you get walloped?









> The Providence, former flagship of RI blew over at Newport Shipyard.  What a shame.

----------


## stbartshopper

Once again the Weatherman cried "WOLF!"

----------


## Rosemary

Peter - I haven't been out yet today as I have the flu!!!  It looks like a foot.  How about you?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> what other profession can you be so wrong so often and not be held accountable ?



Football inflation in Foxboro   :Devilish:

----------


## JEK

> Football inflation in Foxboro




 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> Football inflation in Foxboro



LoL.......good one

----------


## MIke R

We got a few towns to our southeast  who will top 30 inches when it's all said and done

----------


## KevinS

We're north of 30 and climbing. We'll probably max out at 32-33.

----------


## MIke R

Wow....And I head to Berlin tomorrow..that's gonna be one looooong trip on snow packed roads

----------


## Peter NJ

solid 8....Get well soon Rosemary








> Peter - I haven't been out yet today as I have the flu!!!  It looks like a foot.  How about you?

----------

